# Uechi Ryu.. anyone here study it?



## KakashiHakate (Dec 5, 2006)

Just curious if anyone else studie "Uechi's Way" here.

Kakashi Hakate.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2006)

I studied it for a short time in the 1980s. It's been a long time! I found it interesting.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 6, 2006)

I have not studied it but have researched it and I do find it very interesting also.


----------



## uechidrew (Jan 9, 2007)

I study it currently, and also find it interesting :ultracool


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 9, 2007)

I know a great karate teacher in Springfield,OH that teaches Uechi ryu/Sohei ryu. Carl Davis. From my experiences it is a style with much depth. But, If I saw them practicing without a gi, I would think that it was Kung fu.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 9, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> I know a great karate teacher in Springfield,OH that teaches Uechi ryu/Sohei ryu. Carl Davis. From my experiences it is a style with much depth. But, If I saw them practicing without a gi, I would think that it was Kung fu.


Carl Davis turns out some very good karateka.  I see them on the PKC tournament circuit alot.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I looked into it a lot back a few years ago but moved to where it became prohibitive to drive there on a regular basis.  Looks like a great style and very tough.

Jeff


----------



## tellner (Jan 9, 2007)

Many years ago from Gorman-Sensei in Massachusetts. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## undeadcheese (Mar 28, 2007)

I study uechi.  Its not one of my preffered styles, but I can't argue with it.


----------



## Seizan (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello.

I study and teach UechiRyu.

Seizan


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2007)

undeadcheese said:


> I study uechi.  Its not one of my preffered styles



How so?

I didn't really appreciate its potential while I was doing it, sadly.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a friend that studies, he's a nidan.....and one solid dude.
I think it's a great system.


----------



## undeadcheese (Mar 29, 2007)

arnisador said:


> How so?
> 
> I didn't really appreciate its potential while I was doing it, sadly.



I love the style itself for many reasons.  Its just the people that make me uneasy.


----------



## Insley Stiles (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings,

I studied Uechi Ryu for 13 years. Fantastic style. Extremely Deep.

Regards,
Ins


----------

